# Portable Shanty



## Strokem (Jan 27, 2014)

Guys what has been your favorite portable Shanty?
That you own/owned or used or that you have looked at and reviewed.
I have the FlipMo 2 Inferno and I love the inside space & the insulation, but the plastic that Eskimo used for handles & clips absolutely suck, I have replaced almost every piece twice now! 
I'm fed up with it and I'd like to know what is out there that meets the following criteria and not in any specific order.

1) Warmth
2) Size
3) Ease of set-up & take down.
4) Craftsmanship/reliability.
5) Customer Service.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a 4-5 man otter xth lodge it's thermal easy set up and take down. Light weight 42 lbs 63sq of fishing space it's great!


----------



## Strokem (Jan 27, 2014)

Bobber Bucket thanks, yes I'm also looking at the hub styles also, question though, on bigger lakes where wind could be a factor how easily is it to anchor down?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Eskimo or Otter are considered the VERY BEST whether you choose a Hub or Flip.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Strokem said:


> Bobber Bucket thanks, yes I'm also looking at the hub styles also, question though, on bigger lakes where wind could be a factor how easily is it to anchor down?


I have an Eskimo 949i hub style when it's windy it's a little more challenging to anchor but not bad at all I did away with the straps that come with the shanty and got tie downs and I love it


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Strokem said:


> Bobber Bucket thanks, yes I'm also looking at the hub styles also, question though, on bigger lakes where wind could be a factor how easily is it to anchor down?


Wind isn't too big a deal as long as you anchor the corners before to set up. The otter also comes with anchors that attach to a rope to keep your hubs open in windy conditions.


----------

